# Light for hedgehog



## Briana123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,


I just got my baby for less than a week, and I wonder if I could use a normal table lamp for her because during the day I would not be home to put her out. 

Just wondering what lights would be suitable? Do they need UV? Or specialized lights for animals(turtles,etc) or just normal table lamp will do?


Thanks a lot!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you mean using a regular lamp to keep her light schedule steady, or for heating? A regular lamp for her lighting schedule will be fine, but it won't provide sufficient heating. I'd recommend getting a couple CHEs for that.


----------



## Briana123 (Sep 29, 2013)

abbys said:


> Do you mean using a regular lamp to keep her light schedule steady, or for heating? A regular lamp for her lighting schedule will be fine, but it won't provide sufficient heating. I'd recommend getting a couple CHEs for that.


A regular lamp. I live in Malaysia so the temperature should be fine. It's always over 30C here ^^ 
So I don't have to use any UV lights,etc? Just normal lamp will do? :smile:


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes. Hedgehogs just need light, no special UV spectrum. You can even use one of those super-low-energy LED bulbs!


----------



## Briana123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Alright! Thanks a lot


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

i also use a regular desk lamp since some natural daylight gets in thru the windows already.


----------

